# Fahrtechnik im Saarland



## basti1985 (3. Januar 2010)

Heho ,
bin bei meiner Suche nach Fahrtechnikkursen oder Übungsstrecken im Saarland auf dieses Forum gestossen, da ich online nicht wirklich fündig wurde und auch die Forumssuche nicht so Hilfreich war dachte ich ma das Thema auf 

Hab letztes Jahr mit dem fahren angefangen .
Konditionel komm ich soweit (für mich) ganz gut klar, allerdings mit der nicht vorhandenen Technik brems ich mich selber aus, besonders bergab und bei "Hindernissen"
da ich das dieses Jahr abstellen wollte bin ich auf der suche nach Übungsstrecken bzw Fahrtechnikkursen

hat wer nen Tip ?

danke schon ma im vorraus


----------



## Dämon__ (3. Januar 2010)

frage mal den crazyeddie der hat letztes Jahr so was gemacht, wenn du was Professionelles möchtest kannst du in der Pfalz was buchen.
Z.b. hier  oder hier.
Es gibt natürlich noch mehr Angebote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. Januar 2010)

Hey Basti,
es gibt mittlerweile viele Vereine im Saarland, die sich auf MTB spezialisiert haben. Hier werden nicht nur regelmäßig Trainingsausfahrten angeboten, bei denen du die Fahrtechnik "nebenbei" lernst, sondern auch spezielles Fahrtechniktraining gemacht. Außerdem kannst du dich dort mit Gleichgesinnten kurzschließen. Ich weiß jetzt nicht aus welcher Region du kommst, aber z. B. bei RV Taube Orscholz, Falke Lebach, Möve Schmelz, Tempo Hirzweiler, RSF Niederlinxweiler, RSC St. Ingbert, ... wirst du mit Sicherheit Anschluss, Antworten auf deine Frage und Tips bekommen. 
Gruß Limit


----------



## Dr.Slown (4. Januar 2010)

hi,
stimmt, der eddie hat das echt klasse gemacht.
werd auch immer wieder hingehen, wenn ich darf, und es wieder angeboten wird.
war lustig.
oder ???

gruß
Doc


----------



## Koohgie (4. Januar 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> Heho ,
> bin bei meiner Suche nach Fahrtechnikkursen oder Übungsstrecken im Saarland auf dieses Forum gestossen, da ich online nicht wirklich fündig wurde und auch die Forumssuche nicht so Hilfreich war dachte ich ma das Thema auf
> 
> Hab letztes Jahr mit dem fahren angefangen .
> ...



also wenn du abfahrttechnisch was dazulernen willst, kann ich dir die soulrider empfehlen...
schau mal hier vorbei:
soulrider-ev.de
gruss


----------



## basti1985 (4. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Tips 


Verein ist bei mir zeitmässig schwer (im Moment, hab ich aber auch schon drüber nachgedacht und bin ich am kucken )
crazyeddie´s Thema hab ich auch gefunden, da bin ich ja leider ein Jahr zu spät an, wenn wieder sowas ist wär ich direkt dabei, wenn ich darf 
Soulrider hab ich ma welche gesehen, nur dazulernen kann ich erst was wenn ich mal was kann in dem Fall ... zu extrem für mein jetziges können, glaub ich


----------



## Koohgie (4. Januar 2010)

basti1985 schrieb:


> Danke für die Tips
> 
> 
> Verein ist bei mir zeitmässig schwer (im Moment, hab ich aber auch schon drüber nachgedacht und bin ich am kucken )
> ...



also da brauchst du dir kein kopp zu machen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
nächste saison ist wieder ein unverbindliches schnupperwochenende...kann ich jedem empfehlen der in den gravitysport mal "reinchnuppern" will...
gruss


----------



## basti1985 (4. Januar 2010)

cocu1980 schrieb:


> also da brauchst du dir kein kopp zu machen, jeder hat mal klein angefangen.
> nächste saison ist wieder ein unverbindliches schnupperwochenende...kann ich jedem empfehlen der in den gravitysport mal "reinchnuppern" will...
> gruss


 

wenn das ist bin ich aufjedenfall mal da


----------



## Berggeiß (18. Januar 2010)

http://www.vastness.de/story.html


----------



## puremalt (19. Januar 2010)

Berggeiß schrieb:


> http://www.vastness.de/story.html



kann das sein, dass das die gleichen sind wie ehemals "freeride.de" ? Da hab ich nämlich mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht und den fand ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Berggeiß (19. Januar 2010)

puremalt schrieb:


> kann das sein, dass das die gleichen sind wie ehemals "freeride.de" ? Da hab ich nämlich mal einen Fahrtechnikkurs besucht und den fand ich ziemlich gut.



ou...keine Ahnung :-/

Die sind aus der Lebacher Kante, falls das weiterhilft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikedude001 (22. Januar 2010)

Guckst du hier.....

www.active-bikes.de


----------



## Da Anhänger (23. Januar 2010)

Team vastness hat nix mit freeride.de zu tun.das team betseht aus marathon und cc fahrern aber fahrtechnik haen die richtig was drauf..und technik training bieten die an..ja.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. Januar 2010)

also ab mai hab ich vielleicht wieder luft für sowas.


----------



## Dr.Slown (23. Januar 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> also ab mai hab ich vielleicht wieder luft für sowas.


dann denke ich sind wir wieder dabei!!
also lass krachen.
gruß
Doc


----------



## ben83 (25. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

komme aus Trier und hätte auch interesse an so einem Training. Also bitte melden wenn was geplant wird. Danke


----------



## butcher76 (25. Januar 2010)

wenn die fahrtechnik net passt solltet ihr mit leuten fahren die besser sind oder videos kucken wie die pros. das machen und dann mit eurem rad auf den trail gehen. selbst der größte fahrtechniklegasteniker kann dazulernen wenn er im passendem gelände fährt. aber die waldautobahn is nunmal kein geläuf auf der man fahrtechnik brauch. also net jamern, geht fahren!!!
ride hard, ride free


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ben83 (25. Januar 2010)

Das ist schon klar. Aber schaden kann so ein Kurs sicher nicht....


----------



## butcher76 (25. Januar 2010)

schaden tut so ein kurs nur dem geldbeutel. die miesten glauben sie machen ein fahrtraining und können fahren wie steve peat. ihr bekommt nur kurze anweisungen und müßt selber probieren. wenn wer so ein kurs machen will dann sollte er aber net zu hins oder kunz gehen, geht zu stefan hermann, der weis was er tut. ich war 2005 bei der bike attack dabei und hab stefan mit seinen leuten mal zugesehen.  der hats drauf den leuten was beizubringen. aber wie bei allem, fahren müßt ihr selber. also geht raus selber üben.


----------



## crazyeddie (25. Januar 2010)

butcher76 schrieb:


> schaden tut so ein kurs nur dem geldbeutel.



manchmal nicht mal dem


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. Januar 2010)

butcher76 schrieb:


> schaden tut so ein kurs nur dem geldbeutel. die miesten glauben sie machen ein fahrtraining und können fahren wie steve peat.


 
Den Wenigsten ist klar, wie isolierte Bewegungsabläufe zu koordinieren sind.
Daher ist es durchaus Sinvoll, sich das von jemandem, der weiss wies geht, zeigen zu lassen. Hab schon oft positives Feedback bekommen!
Natürlich muss man dann rausgehen, fahren und weiterüben. Sonnst bringts nix .


----------



## ben83 (26. Januar 2010)

das ist denke ich jedem klar der so einen kurs mitmacht...
Man kann aber denke ich sehr wertvolle Tipps bekommen...
Muss ja jeder wissen ob er einen kurs machen will oder nicht.


----------



## Koohgie (26. Januar 2010)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Den Wenigsten ist klar, wie isolierte Bewegungsabläufe zu koordinieren sind.
> Daher ist es durchaus Sinvoll, sich das von jemandem, der weiss wies geht, zeigen zu lassen. Hab schon oft positives Feedback bekommen!
> Natürlich muss man dann rausgehen, fahren und weiterüben. Sonnst bringts nix .



vorausgesetzt derjenige kann es auch richtig....anonsten eignet man sich was falsches an und bekommt es dann nur schwer los...
im winter kann man sich dem hermann stefan sein lehrvid reinziehen, und im sommer seinen kurs besuchen. ein bekannter war begeistert, und am besten danach ne woche bikepark um das erlernte zu verinnerlichen, da kann man sich voll und ganz auf die technik konzentrieren...


----------



## basti1985 (26. Januar 2010)

es ist schon klar das man das durch fahren lernt und das ich nach nem kurs nicht supermann um fahrrad bin is mir bewusst 

allerdings en paar tips und grundlegendes usw in so nem kurs aufschnappen halte ich jetzt ma für net verkehrt (mehr dazu weiß ich wenn ich nen kurs gemacht hab  )


----------



## cancerbat (26. Januar 2010)

Also auch ich kann nur empfehlen bei "crazyeddie" anzufragen...Hab da letztes  Jahr teilgenommen und es war klasse!  

@ crazyeddie, falls du zeit findest und nochmal bock hast so etwas zu machen, wär ich sicher auch wieder dabei... ;-)   Hatte echt spass gemacht


----------



## regenrohr (26. Januar 2010)

das klingt ja mal sehr gut, wenn so etwas dieses Jahr stattfindet, zudem noch in der näheren Umgebung (30 +/- km) hätte ich sehr großes Interesse


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. Januar 2010)

dem ein oder anderen empfehle ich einfach mal, mit ortskundigen ne rundfahrt auszumachen.
in St. Ingbert vielleicht mal die PUR abzufahren. Hat technisch den ein oder anderen Knackpunkt zu bieten. Und bei entsprechendem Wetter sind schon `n paar Leute unterwegs die sich damit auskennen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Standard125 (28. Januar 2010)

Da Anhänger schrieb:


> Team vastness hat nix mit freeride.de zu tun.das team betseht aus marathon und cc fahrern aber fahrtechnik haen die richtig was drauf..und technik training bieten die an..ja.



Moin,
Korrektur:
Teamchef von Vastness hat früher mit einem Partner freeride.de zusammen gemacht...
Mit ca. 20 Jahren BMX Erfahrung fahrtechnisch mit Sicherheit auf sehr hohem Niveau unterwegs...
Grüße


----------



## Bikedude001 (25. März 2010)

Wir veranstalten am Samstag den 17.04.2010 ein Fahrtechniktraining in Homburg...
Weitere Infos auf der Startseite unserer Homepage.
www.active-bikes.de


----------



## Bikedude001 (13. April 2011)

Es gibt wieder 2 Termine für Fahrtechniktrainings in Homburg....
Einsteiger am 30.04.2011
Fortgeschrittene am 14.05.2011

Mehr infos unter http://www.active-bikes.de/sitedata/techniktraining/index.php


----------



## Seppo73 (14. April 2011)

Hallo

ich bin am 30.04.11 dabei. 

Freu mich schon wie ein Schnitzel!!!


----------



## regenrohr (20. April 2011)

bietet ihr in Zukunft noch einmal so einen Kurs an?
muss an dem Wochenende arbeiten...


----------



## Bikedude001 (21. April 2011)

Würde ich gene öfter machen. Ist aber zeitlich nicht ganz einfach, da Mai - Juli viele Rennen sind.
Richtung Herbst nochmal.... schreib das dann nochmal hier rein.


----------



## Bausparfuchs (30. Juli 2011)

Bald ist "Richtung Herbst", ist was geplant?


----------



## Bikedude001 (9. August 2011)

Am 27.08. werden wir nochmal ein Techniktraining veranstalten.
Demnächst werden die Infos dazu auf unserer Seite zu finden sein.
Also bis dann


----------



## medicus41 (11. August 2011)

Bikedude001 schrieb:


> Am 27.08. werden wir nochmal ein Techniktraining veranstalten.



Schade, genau am Wildsaumarathon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bauli (17. März 2012)

Hallo!

Wollte den Tread mal etwas nach oben pushen. Ich bin auch auf der Suche nach einem vernünftigen Kurs werde aber nicht so recht fündig. 

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit MTB X Pert? Das ist ja mit das erste, das einen bei einer Google-Suche anspringt...


----------



## ben83 (17. März 2012)

Hi,

jenachdem wo du herkommst kann ich die Oliver Weinandy aus Trier empfehlen. www.trailtouren.de

Bin schon ein paar mal mit ihm gefahren und finde die Kurse/Touren echt super...

Grüße Ben


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. März 2012)

Seit dem ich nur noch an der Saar rumgurke, hab ich mit der Fahrtechnik keine Probleme mehr. 

War ganz einfach ausgereifte  Fahrtechnik durch coole Streckenwahl auszugleichen.


----------



## Dämon__ (26. März 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Seit dem ich nur noch an der Saar rumgurke, hab ich mit der Fahrtechnik keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> War ganz einfach ausgereifte  Fahrtechnik durch coole Streckenwahl auszugleichen.



und das bestimmt noch mit so einem Pussiteil 

der den Teuto demnächst unsicher macht


----------



## euro910 (1. April 2012)

im August (22. + 23.) gastiert die Urban Bike Roadshow
http://www.urbanbikeroadshow.com/
nach SLS
werd mich da wohl anmelden, weiss nur noch nicht an welchem Tag  

Info stand in der aktuellen Bike .. 

mfg
STefan


----------



## regenrohr (2. April 2012)

euro910 schrieb:


> im August (22. + 23.) gastiert die Urban Bike Roadshow
> http://www.urbanbikeroadshow.com/
> nach SLS
> werd mich da wohl anmelden, weiss nur noch nicht an welchem Tag



waren letztes Jahr dabei, ebenfalls in SLS, hat sich meiner Mainung nach gelohnt und werde dieses Jahr sicherlich wieder dabei sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (2. April 2012)

na das klingt ja schonmal  gut.
bis dahin brauch ich hoffentlich auch nicht mehr den Anfänger buchen


----------

